# JalapeÃ±o Fish Recipe



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Here's a video I did of a recipe using JapapeÃ±o and Chinese 5 Spice. Pretty easy to do and you can substitute calamari, pork short ribs or chicken wings.

Full details on my blog at: 
http://cudakilla.com/2016/05/31/jalapeno-fish-or-calamari-recipe/

Enjoy!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*SpiceyFish*

Gota try them Jalapenos look Breathtaking in that Wok.... thx for sharing


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Those peppers were huge. Does seating them down take out some of the heat? My peppers are unusually hot this year.


----------

